# A Pony & a Sheep, er Ram.



## secuono (Nov 10, 2011)

My little Ram likes to rub his head on the horses after sniffing noses. My mare bites them if they F with her, but my pony seems to play along. The other day I saw my pony walking up around the barn and he met up with the ram. They sniffed noses and then the ram proceeded to butt him a bit. Pony though it was cool or something. So he nudged back, ram went around his legs and his nose pushed under the pony's chin. They were walking along the whole time next to the barn. Ram went up under the boards and then turned to nudge the pony some more. 
It was all very calm and relaxed. No backing up and charging or anything like that. 
Do you think they will be ok? 

As for the mare biting, well, she doesn't take any nonsense, so when he goes from sniffing to a nudge/butt, she pins her ears and stomps him off and goes to bit him. All she gets is wool[she does let go], so he is fine, for now. She is totally fine with them grazing near her and all that as long as they don't do anything threatening directly towards her.


----------



## shy sheep (Aug 14, 2012)

What an interesting little ram. I didn't quite catch if the pony was male or female. I have a friend with gay llamas....could your pony be gay too?


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 14, 2012)

Our rams are often penned with our pony.
Teddy the pony is an old foundered boy, and very sweet. Because of his past founder issues (he's a rescue), he is either on dry lot or in the barn. 
We often keep our ram with him in the off seasons, as company for each of them. We rotate rams every 2 yrs - so Teddy has had many pen mates over the years.


----------

